# Story Of Sikligar Sikhs On Zee TV



## vijaydeep Singh (Jun 29, 2009)

*Dear All*
*Fateh!*
*Kindly view the programme and make attempts to record it as well. Please pass on the word to all activists and also to Sikligar Sikhs whomsoever you know.  This is the first such major programme on the issue.*
*Regards and best wishes.*
*Jagmohan Singh*
*----------------------------------*


*Story of Sikligar Sikhs on Zee TV*
*Wednesday, 1 July 2009 at 9.30 pm*
*Wednesday, 1 July 2009 at 11.00 pm*
*Monday, 6 July 2009 at 11.30 pm*
Zee TV will telecast the story of Sikligar Sikhs on its Khabarsar programme on Wednesday, 1 July 2009 9.30 PM India time. The programme will be repeated the same day at 11pm.  It will also be repeated on the following Monday, 6 July 2009 at 11 pm.
The programme features a panel discussion with activist writer Nanak Singh Nishter from Hyderabad, veteran Sikligar empowerment pioneer Er. Mohinder Singh from Chandigarh and young Akhar activist Ravinder Singh from Bangalore. They will tell us who the Sikligar Sikhs are, what are their problems and how can Sikhs and the government help in ameliorating their status.  The programme will be anchored by seasoned scholar-journalist and TV host, S. P. Singh
We invite Sikhs across the world to watch the world and commit to be part of the solution.
Welcome to www.forgottensikhs.com ​


----------

